# Atlas Aftermarket Remote Start Help



## Calamus (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Firstly, I'm in Canada. I've got a idatastart VW2 (model: VW2410A) remote start kit that I'm thinking of having installed in my new Atlas Trendline. From the install specs it appears as though, with the manual start key fob in my model of Atlas, I will have to give up a fob to the install of the remote start.

On the US site, I can see that there is an OEM remote start kit sold (https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Remote-Start-Kit/70042331/3CN065760.html) mentions a note that a "Remote Start Key Fob". My Canadian dealer has no idea what that is. In fact, he can't even get the OEM remote start kit, cause it's only available in the US... Go figure.

Anyway, it looks like I will need another regular key Fob. I'd rather not get it from the dealer, as they want to charge me over $320 for the fob and programming.

I'm looking for an alternative. Perhaps a solid after market key that can be programmed without too much trouble, by the dealer? It appears that the dealer programming the key is a must, which sucks as they want to charge me $140 for the programming.

Anyway, if anyone has experience with this sort of stuff, I will greatly appreciate any information and advice.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Besides remote start being one of the stupidest things going, how do you expect the vehicle to have a good security system if just anyone could program a key?

If you are not healthy enough to endure a few minutes in a cold or hot vehicle, maybe you are not healthy enough to be driving.


----------

